
Eric Schmidt And Stephen Colbert Talk Politics - acremades
http://m.techcrunch.com/2012/12/15/eric-schmidt-and-stephen-colbert-talk-politics-google-vs-amazon-and-the-strange-allure-of-failure-video/?icid=tc_home_art&
======
look_lookatme
I've always felt that Colbert's talent as an interviewer are paralleled only
by Dick Cavett (at his best). He is clearly a very fast reasoner with
staggering intellect. But as much I enjoy The Colbert Report, it seems like a
waste that he devotes his efforts to comedy and the sideshow bit. I think it
continues to be a net positive for people that watch -- like a sort of
cultural salve -- but he's just so damn rational that it makes you want to
grab him and tell him to think bigger.

Also, is Schmidt always this stilted or is he nervous?

~~~
brianchu
Schmidt is not really a naturally charismatic speaker. This is a video of when
he was a regular manager (I think) taking public speaking classes:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bA1I6MUOKkU>.

As you can see, public speaking was something he had to actively train and
work on. Public speaking is something most people need to train and work on.
We can't all give presentations like Steve Jobs (and even he obsessively
prepared for those).

~~~
1337biz
Just wanted to thank you for the link to the public speaking video. A
fascinating watch and impressive evolution the before/after effect.

------
spdy
Full video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HpBHWUPa8Q>

------
emmapersky
"Clearly has no idea what Google Play is"

Oh dear, Techcrunch, you seem to have misunderstood comedy.

